# lighter crank pulley for 97



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

some guy n cardoamin states that he used a 
Unorthodox Racing Ultra S Underdrive Crank Pulley

in his 97 nissan altima, i looked and it says it will only fit 2005, willl this pulley fit if i do alot of modding, or should i just get another one (he put this on an automatic btw, i also have an auto too)


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

What can you possible do to modify a pulley except material changes or adding lighting holes? Or maybe the profile from a v-groove to somthing else. I'm just curious


Frank


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

An Underdrive pulley is smaller in diameter than a stock one - It will free up some rotating mass and some power by driving the accessories a bit slower. However if you have a nice stereo or lighting system - I would advise against this as the Alternator can no longer keep up.:banhump: As for modifying a pulley from an 05' - I dunno - it is a completly different engine - and any HP gains from this wouldn't be worth the work required to make it fit.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

oo..well i have ALOT of power loss when i turn on my A/C i mean you can tell dramatically...any suggestions?...i do have a stereo system..but not a fancy one, so will my alternator keep up...(1500w amp, 2 12"s subs..is my system) "btw" i have an automatic if that makes any difference


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

The A/C system does eat up a lot of power and if you use it - there is nothing you can do about it.:balls: I live around Chicago so it doesn't get to hot - I took my A/C system off. It saves a bunch of weight and frees up a lot of power, considering even if you have the Defroster on - you are still using the A/C. As for the Pulley issue - that amp is drawing a lot of power from the charging system (I have a Kenwood 1500w) by switching over to an underdrive pulley - you may slow down the alternator too much and kill the battery. plus the pulley will only net you a couple of HP - I would do other things like cams, or an intake or exhaust if you haven't already.:fluffy:


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

yea true, but it gets annoying it hot as hell outside and i gotta turn off the a/c to make a left turn, i live in CALI...well that makes since for the underdrive pulley will make the alternator run to much...o well i guess ill have to take it out and be ghetto and hook up an electric fan with a mister on hahaha


----------

